# Suggest Camera Within 22k!!



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi guys, I bought a Sony HX7V few months back but my dad took it for himself, now I have to buy another one for myself.

*My priorities are:*

1. Point and shoots preferred, should be compact, although if substantially better might go for Bridge, no DSLR.

2. Good zoom, 16x or more.

3. At least 12MP.

4. Prefer a panorama mode.

5. Good low light performance.

6. 720p or higher video recording.

Couldn't care less for GPS 

My budget was 20k, stretched 2k, couldn't stretch any more.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

One word. Lumix FZ150, if you can find one.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ Out of stock in FK, have to search other places, anything less? Preferably available in FK and in stock, most ebay sellers don't ship to WB, so don't bother with eBay.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

Try Zoomin.com once.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2012)

How abt hx20v ...i think it fulfills most criterias


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> How abt hx20v ...i think it fulfills most criterias


Was thinking about it, but then saw in a review that it loses details horribly, too much noise reduction and blurring, SX260HS is a better option then again it lacks in the video department, no panorama and has low battery life.

Now eying the HX200V in eBay, how would you rate FZ150?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

Regarding Fz150 vs HX100/200, similar discussion went in this thread. 
Have a look.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/158450-best-high-optical-zoom-camera.html


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

Hows panasonic service in india?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hows panasonic service in india?



Not sure about that, never had any issues with Panasonic products, someone who had any experience with Pana service can shed some light on it.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Not sure about that, never had any issues with Panasonic products, someone who had any experience with Pana service can shed some light on it.


Spending 22k for a product with unknown service quality is not my cup of tea, had been burnt before by XFX.


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2012)

tkin,
You can check with zoomin, jjmehta... And there is a ebay seller (rrelectro) from Kolkata have stock. He has very good rating. Don't say still they don't send to WB


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2012)

fz150 was always my 1st choice...but its being upgraded and no stock


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

nac said:


> tkin,
> You can check with zoomin, jjmehta... And there is a ebay seller (rrelectro) from Kolkata have stock. He has very good rating. Don't say still they don't send to WB


Hmm, Zoomin has the FZ150 for 22k, which is pretty nice, and in stock, now my question is *how safe is zoomin(cause I'll be buying using credit card)?*

The kolkata seller has 3 in stock, I am going to buy the cam tomorrow, hope the stock lasts.

My final question is how is panasonic service in kolkata? Or India, cause I tried to search for service center in india on their website, the site does not work, doesn't list anything, that does not give me confidence.

I broke a perfectly working cam about(Sony W270) 5 months back, I can't risk this purchase.



sujoyp said:


> fz150 was always my 1st choice...but its being upgraded and no stock


Saw your flicker pics(been browsing for some time).

Now an honest question, can FZ150 take that kind of pics, I am not saying that I want FZ150 to match a full DSLR, but can it get close? I just love the details in your pic.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

^^
Zoomin is very reputed and safe.
Infact mine is from Zoomin too.

@tkin
Fz150 can't match DSLR details, but it's good for what you are paying.

Here are a few sample pics >> lumix fz150 - Flickr: Search

And a few from me  >> Flickr: Sri Harsha Madineni's Photostream

Check for fz150 tags, other pics are from my other cam S9100.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2012)

fz150 can match 80-90% of DSLR quality in daytime with proper light....but when light becomes low , then comes the sensor size in picture


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe this will help Flickr: Panasonic FZ150 amateurs


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2012)

Bought *Panasonic Lumix FZ150* for *22.8k* from Local store, pic taken with cam, check exif.

Sample pics taken with cam:
*i49.tinypic.com/33vf2gk.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2uejhjm.jpg

Got a free Class4 SD card(4GB) and a Carry bag(both original panasonic branded).


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats... Happy clicking... 

Is there anybody like big brother or someone to take this cam and ask you to buy a new one...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2012)

good deal...now get some good shots...those shots...ummm dont look good


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> good deal...now get some good shots...those shots...ummm dont look good


I know, its been raining constantly for the last three days or so and I am completely boxed in, can't even dare to go near the window cause I'm afraid rain drops will ruin the lens.



nac said:


> Congrats... Happy clicking...
> 
> Is there anybody like big brother or someone to take this cam and ask you to buy a new one...


Thanks and no, its all for myself.


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 21, 2012)

For 22k, I think you should also check out Canon S95/S100. It has a larger sensor than most P&S and much better high ISO performance


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2012)

Got a FZ150 long back.


----------

